# Uber limiting your earnings?



## Robertino (May 5, 2017)

Guys,

Is that true that Uber`s system of science is limiting your earning based on how much you have made already, how many hours you have been driving etc? Like there is a limit to what you can earn even if you stay online 24 hrs a day 7 days a week. Has anybody experienced limitations?

Thanks


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Robertino said:


> Is that true that Uber`s system of science is limiting your earning based on how much you have made already? Like there is a limit to what you can earn even if you stay online 24 hrs a day 7 days a week.


It's not really Uber science that limits your earnings, it's driving for pennies a mile that limits them. You can only make so much at $.70/mile.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's not really Uber science that limits your earnings, it's driving for pennies a mile that limits them. You can only make so much at $.70/mile.


Yeah but they can throttle your requests, I think they do.

Sometimes I'm averaging 20$/hr which is rare in my area and suddenly I stop getting pings and end up with 10$/hr. 
What I'm doing now is, as soon as my average starts dropping I go home. Won't be playing their games no more


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Robertino said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is that true that Uber`s system of science is limiting your earning based on how much you have made already, how many hours you have been driving etc? Like there is a limit to what you can earn even if you stay online 24 hrs a day 7 days a week. Has anybody experienced limitations?
> 
> Thanks


No proof , but if I hit my daily goal early in the day then pings afterwards seem to become few , far between, and almost non existent.. Even during peak hours. Been doing this long enough to think it is more than coincidence. A lot of theories,no proof, but not surprising if Uber isn't deliberately doing it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I wonder if they will include tips in their magic formula now that they will have access to those amounts.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I wonder if they will include tips in their magic formula now that they will have access to those amounts.


If they actually have this contrived system that limits earnings, then undoubtedly they will.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

As a pure part timer, I have noticed requests stop once I hit a certain number of rides, regardless of total dollar amount earned. At 5 rides, I have to shut down and start again to get another 5 rides, just to shut down and start again. Very frustrating if I want to do a long day and not a couple of hours, which is my norm.


----------



## LaFlamaBlancaCC (Nov 24, 2016)

I accept all rides, the higher your acceptance rate, the shorter the wait times are between rides istay moving towards busy areas. Whenever I park near places where I think I will most definitely get a ride, I never do so parking to conserve gas is impossible so I just drive slow and make all complete stops just so I don't drive long distances in a short amount of time. Whenever I try to run an errand or try to get some lunch or even start to head home I always get rides. I average 2rides an hour. When on the freeway stay in the slow lane because if you do get a request it's mostly likely going to be off of the next exit. Another thing that I do to increase rides is closing Google maps after each ride. but this ones just a superstition based off of too many coinsidences. Also keep the refreshing the Uber app helps. Give all riders 5 stars is also something I do. (most of them) home some of my strategies can help someone.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

LaFlamaBlancaCC said:


> I accept all rides, the higher your acceptance rate, the shorter the wait times are between rides istay moving towards busy areas. Whenever I park near places where I think I will most definitely get a ride, I never do so parking to conserve gas is impossible so I just drive slow and make all complete stops just so I don't drive long distances in a short amount of time. Whenever I try to run an errand or try to get some lunch or even start to head home I always get rides. I average 2rides an hour. When on the freeway stay in the slow lane because if you do get a request it's mostly likely going to be off of the next exit. Another thing that I do to increase rides is closing Google maps after each ride. but this ones just a superstition based off of too many coinsidences. Also keep the refreshing the Uber app helps. Give all riders 5 stars is also something I do. (most of them) home some of my strategies can help someone.


My acceptance rate is consistently above 95%, and I still have days where I swear I am being denied rides. I've wondered if Uber prioritizes giving rides to new drivers to get them hooked. Some days I just can't buy a ride, other days I have steady rides all day.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

It is a fact. Once you reach a certain threshold by trip/ earning volumes , the stealth throttling kicks in. Your ability to receive ride requests are artificially brought down to zero to very limited with downgraded priority. Downgraded priority means that you will only receive requests if there is no other targeted driver with in the 4 minute ETA so that Uber does not miss the revenue at all. It can last upto 4 consecutive hours. If you decline too many pool requests back to back , same doctrine applies. Lyft does the same.

That is specially true in areas where 'surges' are rare or almost non existent. When something walks like a duck , sounds like a duck and looks like a duck , it is a duck. You can even use Occam's razor to draw your own conclusions. Welcome to Skynet !!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

You can easily prove your theory at an airport, it's the best place to get proof of control.

The rides are not random, you will never get shit rides all day or good rides all day, test it trying to pull 5-6 rides a day and you'll notice the pattern.

The more short trips you pick, the higher the chances at you getting a super long trip on your next queue, you can even purposely stack short trips all day and by the 5th/6th ride you will get some insanely long trip or both following trips will be long, you will also be put on a priority list to get destination trips closer to your pins instead of the 2 mile trips they set you up to get before giving you something larger.

Likewise, short trips are followed by long trips on the outside, this was said to be the means to get people out of zones for promos but it's just the system seeing how shitty you are doing and compensating.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jc. said:


> Yeah but they can throttle your requests, I think they do.
> 
> Sometimes I'm averaging 20$/hr which is rare in my area and suddenly I stop getting pings and end up with 10$/hr.
> What I'm doing now is, as soon as my average starts dropping I go home. Won't be playing their games no more


I went home 1 day and stayed !

Been earning more ever since !



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> You can easily prove your theory at an airport, it's the best place to get proof of control.
> 
> The rides are not random, you will never get shit rides all day or good rides all day, test it trying to pull 5-6 rides a day and you'll notice the pattern.
> 
> ...


Too much blatent manipulation with Uber !
Who needs this ?



Jufkii said:


> No proof , but if I hit my daily goal early in the day then pings afterwards seem to become few , far between, and almost non existent.. Even during peak hours. Been doing this long enough to think it is more than coincidence. A lot of theories,no proof, but not surprising if Uber isn't deliberately doing it.


Thats why you run as many apps as are available in Your area!

Uber floods market with drivers ?

Help other companies flood market with competition.

Turn Uber off when it no longer SERVES as you PAY them to do!

YOU have as much control in this as they do !

Its the OFF button on the App.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

Robertino said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is that true that Uber`s system of science is limiting your earning based on how much you have made already, how many hours you have been driving etc? Like there is a limit to what you can earn even if you stay online 24 hrs a day 7 days a week. Has anybody experienced limitations?
> 
> Thanks


I think so. I went from $20 per hour to $10.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

They are spreading the available rides out. They know veteran drivers know how to be the closest ant to grab a ride.


----------



## kk21912003 (May 5, 2017)

Interesting topic. We are basically guessing if E.T. is really existing. Hard for individual driver to prove this even if it is true. It is probably one of the reasons for what uber is heavily investing in auto-pilot vehicle. They are either tired of arguing with curiously and angrily human-being drivers or afraid of that the "dirt secret" is going to be exposed somehow sooner or later.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kk21912003 said:


> Interesting topic. We are basically guessing if E.T. is really existing. Hard for individual driver to prove this even if it is true. It is probably one of the reasons for what uber is heavily investing in auto-pilot vehicle. They are either tired of arguing with curiously and angrily human-being drivers or afraid of that the "dirt secret" is going to be exposed somehow sooner or later.


Been doing this 2 years
Guessing is not part of my Itenerary!

WE KNOW !
We KNOW UBER IS CROOKED !
.
WE KNOW UBER IS SCREWING US !

Uber wants Autonomous Vehicles because they believe they will be better slaves.

Uber is in for a Rude Awakening.

The lying cheating stealing self centered Uber entitled passengers will DESTROY ALL OF UBERS CARS IN 6 MONTHS without human babysitters.

The lawsuits will cause hours of amusement.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

kk21912003 said:


> Interesting topic. We are basically guessing if E.T. is really existing. Hard for individual driver to prove this even if it is true. It is probably one of the reasons for what uber is heavily investing in auto-pilot vehicle. They are either tired of arguing with curiously and angrily human-being drivers or afraid of that the "dirt secret" is going to be exposed somehow sooner or later.


Observation constitutes empirical evidence.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rembrandt said:


> Observation constitutes empirical evidence.


" Victims gather Evidence.
Perpetrators gather Souvineers."

.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The lying cheating stealing self centered Uber entitled passengers will DESTROY ALL OF UBERS CARS IN 6 MONTHS without human babysitters.


Car-sharing, bike-sharing and all of that work just fine and exist side by side with other solutions.

Rickshaw drivers are still in business. There just aren't as many and it's understood that you can't demand too much of them.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I went home 1 day and stayed !
> 
> Been earning more ever since !
> 
> ...


----------

